# Research chemicals Inject or injest?



## Christopher J (May 1, 2018)

Which research chemicals are taken orally (as is) and which ones are made into an injectable oil? Asking for my pet hamster

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2018)

can you be more specific about which research chems you're asking about? most have good oral availability and work just fine.


----------



## Christopher J (May 1, 2018)

Okay, I was just wondering if people were mixing any of these with something else to inject their hamsters or mice.


Prince said:


> can you be more specific about which research chems you're asking about? most have good oral availability and work just fine.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

